# The HELL with $30 mtb gloves.



## Finch Platte (Nov 14, 2003)

$15 at Orchard Supply.

Features:

Elastic cuff w/ Velcro wrist closure for easy entry that provides secure fit.

Neoprene sewn into wrist system for extra protection from debris.

Breathable spandex back hand stretches for maximum comfort, fit & ventilation.

Neoprene between fingers provides added ventilation and comfortable fit.

Double stitched synthetic leather palm provides superior toughness and comfort.

Synthetic leather knuckle strap provides extra protection.

Covered fingertips for added protection.

Sweat guard on backhand.

B!tchin' yellow color.

$15. _$15._

fp


----------



## singletrack (Feb 19, 2004)

Yeah, I use IronClad Framer's gloves. Like $18 at True Value, and last way longer than bike gloves.


----------



## lidarman (Jan 12, 2004)

You mind thief! 

I was looking at those gloves at our local hardware store thinking "wow, those would make great MTB gloves." But I got my Fox gloves for the same price.

Let me know how well they stand up and work out!

PS: this is the first sign of becoming an uncool "old skooler" next you will be carrying nissan stainless vacuum bottles on the trail too.


----------



## Finch Platte (Nov 14, 2003)

*Sorry to disappoint.*



lidarman said:


> You mind thief!
> 
> I was looking at those gloves at our local hardware store thinking "wow, those would make great MTB gloves." But I got my Fox gloves for the same price.
> 
> Let me know how well they stand up and work out!


I tried taking a picture of them standing up, but they kept slumping over.

fp


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)

lidarman said:


> You mind thief!
> 
> PS: this is the first sign of becoming an uncool "old skooler" next you will be carrying nissan stainless vacuum bottles on the trail too.


hey, i take offense at that!  FP, those look pretty dang good, esp. for $15. every glove i've tried that i like, wears out waaaaaay too fast.

ST, i've looked at those Ironclad gloves, but the place i saw them at didn't have the full finger variety. a requirement to me.

i think i'll have to poke around home decrepit or mcguckin's next time i'm needing a new pair. current PI gloves are getting pretty shagged, and i've got two other new pair already waiting in the wings. then again, veloswap is coming. i plan on loading up on low priced soft goods and tires this year.


----------



## singletrack (Feb 19, 2004)

scrublover said:


> ST, i've looked at those Ironclad gloves, but the place i saw them at didn't have the full finger variety. a requirement to me.


 The Framer's glove are almost full fingered, but the thumb, middle, and index finger tips are removed - ostensibly for holding nails. I like it casue them's my shiftin' and brakin' fingers, plus you've still got some dexterity for barrel adjusters or rollin' doobies.


----------



## DesertYeti (May 23, 2005)

singletrack said:


> plus you've still got some dexterity for barrel adjusters or rollin' doobies.


 Ha ha ha ha


----------



## Gregg K (Jan 12, 2004)

*Alright, alright.*

I'll raise you, and see you.

One pair of cheapass gloves that have outlasted anything I've ever bought. I found these under a bulldozer, covered with grease. Free! I liked em so much, I bought a dozen for something stupid like five bucks. Nya, nya nya nya nya.


----------



## DesertYeti (May 23, 2005)

lol do you ride in those?


----------



## wickerman1 (Dec 24, 2003)

Finch Platte said:


> $15 at Orchard Supply.
> 
> Features:
> 
> ...


God those would be 60bucks here at HOme Depot in Canda because they say Dewalt


----------



## Finch Platte (Nov 14, 2003)

DesertYota said:


> lol do you ride in those?


Heh heh- my thoughts, too. They look like Ogre hands.

fp


----------



## ArmySlowRdr (Dec 19, 2003)

*right..not*

those are glove inserts--looks like standard army issue. they suck in the freezing wet cold unless worn w/ the actual outer shell.



Gregg K said:


> I'll raise you, and see you.
> 
> One pair of cheapass gloves that have outlasted anything I've ever bought. I found these under a bulldozer, covered with grease. Free! I liked em so much, I bought a dozen for something stupid like five bucks. Nya, nya nya nya nya.


----------



## Gregg K (Jan 12, 2004)

*I'm a riding ogre.*



Finch Platte said:


> Heh heh- my thoughts, too. They look like Ogre hands.
> 
> fp


These things are great. And the best part is you can swap hands when they wear holes in em. Yippee!

And they wear like you wouldn't believe. I've been riding with these for over two years. Oh, and they're great for wiping sweat.

PS- I'm listening to Wesley Willis doing Rock n Roll McDonald's.


----------



## DesertYeti (May 23, 2005)

I have to say those are the worst riding gloves I've ever seen lol. But if you like em cool.


----------



## Ebo (Dec 30, 2003)

Did you see the Black w/red Craftsman version? Got me a birthday pair and a six pack of IPA from my mother in law last summer. Not bad at all.


----------



## DesertYeti (May 23, 2005)

Now thats a damn cool mother in law. IPA nice.


----------



## adamantane (Jan 27, 2005)

yeah, learned this 3 years ago...between dirtbike gloves and mtn bike gloves..you spend a lot for items that just gets destroyed in a month or two...when i find bargain no name gloves at any old hardware store or home depot, i buy like 3 pairs...they cost $9.95 each and actually last twice as long.

only those guys who race for a living and get their gloves free can justify wearing fox et al gloves....the rest are wannabees anyway


----------



## Finch Platte (Nov 14, 2003)

*Is she a milf?*



Ebo said:


> Did you see the Black w/red Craftsman version? Got me a birthday pair and a six pack of IPA from my mother in law last summer. Not bad at all.


Have her give me a call, eh? 209.555.1212

fp


----------



## DesertYeti (May 23, 2005)

I've been wearing a pair of matco mechanic gloves all summer on my motorcycle and on my mtb. They are the ones with the gel palms pretty comfy. Cost me 30 bucks and they are still going strong. I ride my motorcycle every day to work and ride 3-4 times a week. Definetely worth the investment.


----------



## Trevor! (Dec 23, 2003)

You don't need fancy MTB gloves. Some of them suck anyhow!!!

You see all sorts out and about on the trails with anything from the likes of the dewalts to really heavy duty industrial gloves that leave me wondering how the hell you grip the bars...

I use Nike Weight lifting gloves during summer. Really light weight but totally comfortable...cheap too!


----------



## radair (Dec 19, 2002)

Finch Perv said:


> Is she a milf?
> 
> fp


In your case, any woman who is a mother would classify as a milf.

A buddy of mine rides with Makita gloves, despite all the sh!t we give him.


----------



## zon (Nov 4, 2004)

Finch Platte said:


> I tried taking a picture of them standing up, but they kept slumping over.
> 
> fp


Well ya could have at least got a pic of them working out.


----------



## zon (Nov 4, 2004)

singletrack said:


> The Framer's glove are almost full fingered, but the thumb, middle, and index finger tips are removed - ostensibly for holding nails. I like it casue them's my shiftin' and brakin' fingers, plus you've still got some dexterity for barrel adjusters or rollin' doobies.


Or pickin' your nose.


----------



## zon (Nov 4, 2004)

Finch Platte said:


> Is she a milf?


Man I lead a sheltered life. Had to Google that one.
Just dont click the first link at work.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

ArmySlowRdr said:


> those are glove inserts--looks like standard army issue. they suck in the freezing wet cold unless worn w/ the actual outer shell.


Agreed... not even good for moderate cold. I've used the construction variety of those ones and even the "glass handling" (with rubber stuff on them) working on construction and those really suck big time. Yeah you can sweep the sweat off but the sweat stays at the freking thing forever and they can get to stink really fast.

Sucky, sucky, sucky.

Those Makita look nice... so bad that IF I could get some domestically those will be as expensive as my old Fox Dirt Paw gloves.

Very nice gloves indeed. Had lasted on me but I'm not tough on gloves. I still have a pair of Axo Palomar gloves I bought like 5 years ago. No holes but a bit worn.


----------



## ajmax (Sep 15, 2005)

*I have a sensitive noze*




Finch Platte said:


> $15 at Orchard Supply.
> 
> Features:
> 
> ...


No terry snot wiper???


----------



## jrm (Jan 12, 2004)

*Youll be the envy of all stockentucky*

groovy dude...


----------



## Ken in KC (Jan 12, 2004)

*Yep....*



Finch Platte said:


> $15 at Orchard Supply.
> 
> Features:
> 
> ...


I ride with "Mechanics" gloves that I buy from any auto parts store for $19. They tend to last longer than "mountain bike" gloves.

Ken


----------



## Ebo (Dec 30, 2003)

Yeh, she's a MILF. Good looking, house a block from the beach in Santa Cruz, no husband. I'll need a real phone number to help you out with that DSB you've been experiencing.


----------



## wg (Dec 20, 2003)

Lmao!


----------



## WTB-rider (Jul 25, 2004)

lidarman said:


> PS: this is the first sign of becoming an uncool "old skooler" next you will be carrying nissan stainless vacuum bottles on the trail too.


Hey, I resemble that remark!


----------



## Fast Eddy (Dec 30, 2003)

*That's odd*

I put on my mtb gloves to use my DeWalt this morning. Coincidence? I don't think so...


----------



## gpsser (Jan 5, 2004)

Tillman TrueFit work gloves...top grain goatskin... $9 at the local welding shop. I use them at work also, they have by far outlasted any of the other work type gloves that I have tried. Super comfortable.


----------



## boombastico (Jun 17, 2004)

*?*



Gregg K said:


> I'll raise you, and see you.
> 
> One pair of cheapass gloves that have outlasted anything I've ever bought. I found these under a bulldozer, covered with grease. Free! I liked em so much, I bought a dozen for something stupid like five bucks. Nya, nya nya nya nya.


how did you take a picture of both of your hands at the same time?


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

boombastico said:


> how did you take a picture of both of your hands at the same time?


Easy... hold the camera upsidown with your teeth.

Now start watching a pic of Pam Anderson or (insert the name of your dream chick here) naked and press the shutter with..... uh... you guessed it.


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)

so this thread got me thinking.... and i hit up two local hardware places before i found these. 

nice and tight but not too tight fit. nice double stitching on the main seams. slightly thicker leather than most cycling gloves. beefy reinforcements in all the spots i typically blow out my gloves. tougher looking and grippy palm sections, especially on the spots where the louter lock on collars of my grips rub (i ride with my hands right out at the edges of my bars) not *too* horribly ugly. poly; no cotton stuff. looks like they'll last quite abit longer than my normal gloves. no real padding, but i don't really want much if any on my offroad gloves anyhow. best part? $19. 

the other model looked even beefier, but they were out of those. maybe next time.


----------



## Jerk_Chicken (Oct 13, 2005)

Ken in KC said:


> I ride with "Mechanics" gloves that I buy from any auto parts store for $19. They tend to last longer than "mountain bike" gloves.
> 
> Ken


+1

They are great and if you read the package insert, they have lifetime satisfaction warranties!


----------



## wrenchmonkey (Jan 8, 2004)

*Who want's to be a super tight-wad?*

Don't wear any gloves. Skin is free (unless you count food to grow it) and when it gets ripped to bits it just grows back - awesome!


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)

wrenchmonkey said:


> Don't wear any gloves. Skin is free (unless you count food to grow it) and when it gets ripped to bits it just grows back - awesome!


yeah, that works depending on your career. i'm a nurse. wearing gloves and washing my hands ALL the time at work. not good to do when you have hashed up hands. gloves while riding are a good thing for me. plus, i'd rather not have open wounds on my hands anyhow, in my line of work, gloves and washing or not.


----------



## RideFaster (Dec 18, 2004)

Well said!!


----------



## zenmonkey (Nov 21, 2004)

scrublover said:


> yeah, that works depending on your career. i'm a nurse. wearing gloves and washing my hands ALL the time at work. not good to do when you have hashed up hands. gloves while riding are a good thing for me. plus, i'd rather not have open wounds on my hands anyhow, in my line of work, gloves and washing or not.


i·ro·ny Pronunciation Key (r-n, r-)
n. pl. i·ro·nies

1.
1. The use of words to express something different from and often opposite to their literal meaning.
2. An expression or utterance marked by a deliberate contrast between apparent and intended meaning.

hu·mor Pronunciation Key (hymr)
n.

1. The quality that makes something laughable or amusing; funniness: could not see the humor of the situation.
2. That which is intended to induce laughter or amusement: a writer skilled at crafting humor.


----------



## Trabso (Sep 21, 2005)

I know this thread is old but I was kinda floored by the price when I saw these. $70 for a pair of MTB Gloves? Plus shipping and tax? Are they bullet proof?

link


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Headshok_1 said:


> I know this thread is old but I was kinda floored by the price when I saw these. $70 for a pair of MTB Gloves? Plus shipping and tax? Are they bullet proof?
> 
> link


What you don't know is that lap times can be better up to 2' 00" when riding with these gloves.... 

Seriously, I've came to think that we MTB'ers would buy polished turds at 100 bucks a piece if were were told that makes us better riders.

There are another overhyped sports... but MTB has some serious representatives.


----------



## wg (Dec 20, 2003)

Headshok_1 said:


> I know this thread is old but I was kinda floored by the price when I saw these. $70 for a pair of MTB Gloves? Plus shipping and tax? Are they bullet proof?


Nah, its says "Oakley". That'll put a premium on anything.


----------



## Trabso (Sep 21, 2005)

Premium my a$$. Oakley's slogan might as well be "Bend Over".
Its one thing to be priced higher than other brands, but Oakley seems to really overprice their stuff.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

wg said:


> Nah, its says "Oakley". That'll put a premium on anything.


So, what's the running price for an Oakley turd???


----------



## adamantane (Jan 27, 2005)

yeah, i don't care what i look like on the trail...all i care about is the quality of my riding...which oftentimes is better than the dudes with all the latest hottest gear


----------



## jparker164 (Mar 2, 2004)

I just wore out a set of fox inclines, they were only $15 too. Nice and light for the summer, and more comfortable than anything I've tried on in the hardware store. Now if only my middle fingers were a little bit shorter I wouldn't wear holes in the ends of all my gloves.

As much as people glorify riding well on beat gear, I will never go back.


----------



## maker (Oct 20, 2005)

*gear virus*

Good idea on the hardware store gloves. When i saw all those gloves appearing at hardwarestores I thought, "what is the world coming too!". All the gnarly farmers I grew up with wouldn't be caught dead in gloves. Even in way sub zero!


----------



## SageSierra (Oct 8, 2005)

This would be a great cure for me always losing one glove. The same style should always be available in the short run. I do not know how it happens, but lost four mates in a year. Each time I buy, I get a "better" pair thinking "I won't lose these"and then you can't find the same ones again. I wear what I want on the road or trail so I do not care as long as it works. This past weekend I checked out the safety goggle section at the big "Lowes", because they caught my eye. Several kinds and sorta cool!


----------



## ScottW (Jan 16, 2004)

I got these at Home Depot for 9.99. The only thing I wish they had was a terry cloth nose wiper but otherwise they are fine.


----------



## Pain Freak (Dec 31, 2003)

*I won*



Headshok_1 said:


> I know this thread is old but I was kinda floored by the price when I saw these. $70 for a pair of MTB Gloves? Plus shipping and tax? Are they bullet proof?
> 
> link


a pair of those at a raffle. I thought,"cool, Oak gloves". I have never bought or had anything with an Oakley label on it that wasn't of sound quality with the exception of these gloves. They SUCK ! If I had bought these I would have demanded my money back instantly. Two smaller finger slots are to tight while the others are okay. I tried on a bigger pair, just to see if my pair were of poor craftsmanship, but it easn't the case. Two others said the exact same thing. The LBS, told me they had sold 3 or 4 pairs and most people returned them after a ride or two. They also don't breathe well and just don't feel comfortable.


----------



## applegreenheckler (Feb 26, 2005)

I guess the only thing more expensive than the oaks would be if Chris King started to do gloves


----------



## RemfRider (Jun 27, 2005)

Picked these up at Home Depot today. They have all sorts but these were the most comfortable and only $25 - ok so I only saved $5 but they were essentially free because I had a $25 store credit. They are a breathable, with neoprene protection, leather and natural goat skin.

Started out riding with a pair of leather gloves that I got from the army. With the liners in the early spring they were nice and toasty but as it got warmer, I went without the shells and found the black dye would make hands look like I was handling charcol all day.

Went out and got a fancy pair of gloves from EMS. Think I paid $35 or $40 for them and ripped them on tree after 4 or 5 rides. POS. Sewed it back up again but they sure as hell were not worth the money.

Found these this evening. They feel great and are really stylin!


----------



## Fiona (Aug 21, 2005)

*FP I got you beat. $5*

Went into Harbor Freight last night to buy a head lamp and guess what I found? For just $5 and they're marked "bike and exercise gloves". They were mixed in with all the standard ones. Didn't have any small enough for me though. Dangit!!!! You guys with the big a$$ hands have it all made. Try finding PETITE gloves outside the LBS or bike catalogues.

Fiona


----------

